# Rosemary chicken w/ cranberry walnut chutney



## nickfinity (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello,

My wife and I are having some family over tomorrow. I think the plan is to have rosemary chicken w/ cranberry walnut chutney, mashed potatoes, and baked asparagus. I need a good cranberry walnut chutney recipe. Does anyone have one? I've looked around online, but haven't seen anything that I think matches a restaurant nearby. 

Last time we had people over we had Chicken Lombardi and that is a tough act to follow. That chicken is awesome. If you haven't made it you should. 

Or would something other than rosemary chicken be better? Thanks for your help. 

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## GB (Mar 25, 2005)

I am sure someone here will have a good recipe for you. Yakuta are you out there?

Moved to Fruit and Nuts forum.


----------



## nickfinity (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks GB. I have yet to be disappointed in a recipe from here.


----------



## GB (Mar 25, 2005)

Lets hope we keep up the great batting average


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2005)

and we're doing it without steroids!!!! (umm, unless steroids taste good, then we might have a recipe).

nick, how do you make your rosemary chicken?


----------



## nickfinity (Mar 25, 2005)

Haven't made it yet! Here is the recipe we were going to try (but I'm open to any and all suggestions):

Ingredients  
2  tablespoons lemon juice  
2  tablespoons olive oil  
2  tablespoons minced fresh rosemary  
2  cloves garlic, minced  
1/4  teaspoon salt  
4  boneless skinless chicken breasts  

Prep and Cook Time  30 minutes  

1. Prepare grill for direct grilling. 

2. Whisk together lemon juice, oil, rosemary, garlic and salt in small bowl. Pour into shallow glass dish. Add chicken, turning to coat both sides with lemon juice mixture. Cover; marinate in refrigerator 15 minutes, turning chicken once. Remove chicken; discard marinade. 

Grill chicken over medium-hot coals 5 to 6 minutes per side or until chicken is no longer pink in center.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks nick. i grill chicken often, and i love but fear rosemary. it always takes over the dish that i put it in, but i bet it would work well on the grill...


----------



## mudbug (Mar 25, 2005)

hey nick - throw some rosemary sprigs on your coals.  Will impart some nice flavor to your chicken.


----------

